# Nice! I met an upbeat country music artist today...



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

and he gifted me a CD (I asked him to autograph it...)

BRANDON | Brandon Music

I thought he was maybe in his young 20's, he said he's 37, I admitted I was 48 (I'd introduced myself as a student at my college), he was :-o

Very nice fellow. He said I could send him my write-up and he'd look it over personally.

It was a pleasure to meet someone who was so positive. He said that country music is all about lyrics and telling a story. I'm a lit/writing major so it was good luck to be assigned to cover his guest lecture.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Cougar!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Cougar!


:lol:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I will concede that there is something very positive and uplifting when you interact with someone that is passionate and energetic about what they do, and they are good at it ... especially if it's a creative endeavor that others get to enjoy as well.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Deejo said:


> I will concede that there is something very positive and uplifting when you interact with someone that is passionate and energetic about what they do, and they are good at it ... especially if it's a creative endeavor that others get to enjoy as well.


Definitely.
I noticed that I have more people wanting to spend time talking to me since I really started being serious about my writing and reviewing/interviewing. When I get with someone else who has seriously gone the distance for themselves to be able to create, there is a definite synergy. It has nothing to do with sexuality, it has more to do with an essential vitality.

I did notice when I got home that my tank top that I wore under a minimal plaid shirt was showing some cleavage. Oops. It's not even like I have much in the way of cleavage, so I was surprised that there was any showing. Some of my classmates, especially the theater majors, are quite adventurous in what they wear, not like in the old days where girls tried to cover up large endowments. I've tried to follow suit, but censor for age-appropriateness. My dance friends have noticed though, and commented. lol.

If college has done nothing for me, it's given me a better sense of fashion. I'm actually going to start writing a fashion review column, so I have a reason to talk to people about what they're wearing, and to photograph them. (Inspired by Bill Cunningham of course.)


----------

